# activated carbon



## binhle (Sep 19, 2011)

Just remember somewhere...someone mentioned in the forum that I might be better off not using activated carbon in a planted tank. Any advice? what's the pros and cons? won't that foul my water? does the carbon neutralize liquid fertilizer?....so many questions so little time...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I wouldn't use activated carbon in a planted tank since it would remove essential trace elements like iron, potassium, magnesium etc... that plants require for healthy growth. Use filter floss/bio-media only.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Carbon, Just say No! I agree with Kooka, while I ALWAYS have some carbon on hand to use, it does not go into the tanks until it's needed for a specific application. (removing meds, overdose of soemthing, before a tank show judging, etc.)

For plants, the only good carbon is an liquid (Excel) or gas (co2) carbon.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

This debate of carbon vs no carbon in planted tanks is one that has being around for the longest time, i have not seen any authentic studies that proves it does remove traces, it might be out there(authentic studies ) & would be happy to read it,i`m not saying it should be used or not used.
here is one of many links on the net about it`s pros & cons of depleting traces, check out what Tom Barr( Plant brain) posted, that said i have tried both & with my limited knowledge did not see any difference in plant growth or other.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/146424-myths-activated-carbon.html


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree that you should have some carbon on hand in case of emergencies or to clear up any medications in the water column, but to regularly buy it for use in our planted tanks? Definately no. If you don't like your water tinged yellow from all the tannins released by organic decomposition and drfitwood, sure you can use carbon to remove them, but in all honesty, nothing beats regular water changes.


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 12, 2011)

ill just say one word


PURIGEN


If you don't know now you know suckaz


----------

